# 401 Blocked website by administrator



## hondacivicsi (Jul 17, 2005)

HELP!!! My brother was on tha computer one time and he did sum thing 2 it cuz there's this one website that i try going 2 but it keeps popping up the "401 The web site is blocked by administrator" How do i fix this problem???
Please HELP me! Thnx!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome.

Look in the tools, internet options, security, restricted sites.


----------



## hondacivicsi (Jul 17, 2005)

i did but it doesnt list the website that i am trying 2 go in to. Wat else can i do???
Let me kno
thnx a lot


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you logged in as administrator? What version of Windows?


----------



## hondacivicsi (Jul 17, 2005)

window xp and i dnt kno if i am logged onto administrator. How can i tell if i ma or not????


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have more than one user set up to use your computer? When it first starts, do you have to choose a user name and enter a password?


----------



## hondacivicsi (Jul 17, 2005)

no it doesnt say any of that. do u kno how 2 help me unblock this website?


----------



## hondacivicsi (Jul 17, 2005)

so am i logged onto administrators then? Please HELP me!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I have a feeling your parents may have set something up. What site are you trying to get to?


----------



## hondacivicsi (Jul 17, 2005)

i am trying to get in tha site www.nexopia.com


----------



## hondacivicsi (Jul 17, 2005)

did u look at the site??? Its not a restricted site rite? So can u help me now?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *hondacivicsi*

The site *is* limited to users 14 and over.


> We do not knowingly allow anyone under the age of 14 to join.


Best to check with your parents as *AcaCandy* suggested.


----------



## hondacivicsi (Jul 17, 2005)

i am over 14. Im 17 aight. I jus dnt kno ne thing bout computers thats all


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

401 blocked by administrator is the WEBSITE telling you it has blocked your IP 

That might be that you ahve been banned from the site for bad behaviour or it might be that they have blocked a whole range of IP numbers from your ISP for some reason 

I would suggest emailing the site and asking why they have banned you 

It's NOTHING to do with any settings your end


----------



## hondacivicsi (Jul 17, 2005)

No they didnt banned me cuz i can go on that site wit my log on name on my firends computer n it lets me in. So i dnt think it has ne thing 2 do it me getn banned. My brother is tha one who blocked me. Do u kno how to unblock it? Help me!!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

The only other thing it might be is your brother setting cookies or referrrral headers blocking at your end

post a HJT log so I can see what security software you have on your computer and that MIGHT give an idea of what he has fiddled with

go to here and download 'Hijack This!' double click on the file and it will install to C:\program files\hijackthis and create an entry in the start menu and an optional shortcut on desktop. 
Click on the entry in start menu or on the desktop to run HijackThis
Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log. 
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.
It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, 
so *do NOT fix anything yet.*
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## hondacivicsi (Jul 17, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:18:03 AM, on 17/07/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\Playlist.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\CDProxyServ.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp psc 700 series\Bin\hpobrt07.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\AiO\Shared\Bin\hpoevm07.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\Shared\bin\hpOSTS07.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_CA&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_CA&c=Q304&bd=pavilion&pf=desktop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioAudioCentral] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskDetct.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoTBar] AUTOTBAR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CloneCDTray] "C:\Program Files\SlySoft\CloneCD\CloneCDTray.exe" /s
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BackupNotify] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\backupnotify.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
O4 - Startup: IMStart.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\IMStart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HPAiODevice(hp psc 700 series) - 1.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp psc 700 series\Bin\hpobrt07.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by1fd.bay1.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1104967469765
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: XCP CD Proxy (CD_Proxy) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\CDProxyServ.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - Unknown owner - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com VirusScan Online Realtime Engine (MCVSRte) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Server (MskService) - McAfee Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe


----------



## hondacivicsi (Jul 17, 2005)

Can ne one else give me suggestions


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I would guess that maybe your brother was banned by IP, and that catches you. Once again, this is nothing at your end, it's the specific site blocking your access. Since they do so before you enter a user ID, it's obviously by IP address.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Be patient and wait for Derek's reply. I don't have time to keep replying to your pms.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You have mcAffee as an AV and as far as I know taht doesn't have a website blocker built in or blocker for referral headers

The only thing to check is your IE cookies but that is unlikely to be the problem as you can log in here 

open IE/tools/options/privacy and set it medium if it set to anything else

I still think it's at the website end so email them even if you have to go to your friends to do it


----------



## easterbutton (Jul 28, 2005)

don't think it's the website blocking your ip... because I know for a fact that my dad blocked a whole bunch of sites on my computer. now whenever I try to access those sites, the "401 administrator has blocked this website" sign comes up. so it's probably that someone in your home blocked the sites. I still don't know how to unblock it though...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

D-Link also provides Parental Control content blocking and filtering options that allow you to determine what sites can or can not be accessed, however this service can not be configured for specific times. URL blocking allows you to block specific URLs or URLs that contain certain words. For instance, we added the word soft to the list, and the router would not let us access the sites http://www.microsoft.com/, http://www.grisoft.com/, http://www.rarsoft.com/ and presumably any other site with the word soft in it. When a site is blocked, the Web browser returns a white page that reads 401 The web site is blocked by administrator.

This may be of some help. The blocking can be done in the router setup as well


----------



## easterbutton (Jul 28, 2005)

and if you want to access the router (it looks like a little box) so you can unblock the sites, you need to be able to log in with the username and password. then you can change *anything*. but you do need the password.


----------



## confused again (Dec 22, 2006)

hey, im new to this.

so anyways, im having the same problem. i was out one day, and my so called 'brother' messed with the computer.

now, i can't go to a few sites. even proxy sites !
is it because i have a router? or did he block those sites somewhere.
i've done the whole internet options thing, nothing.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. This is a very old thread. You should start a new one of your own, but I will say this, since we have no way of verifying WHO changed what, it's probably going to be a NO HELP available here issue. For all we know, Mom or Dad changed it 

Get my drift


----------



## confused again (Dec 22, 2006)

Pretty sure it was my brother..
the parents dont even know how to even switch on the computer. Oh well.

thanks anyways!


----------



## neo123 (Dec 26, 2006)

hey ppl....im new to this and i joined because im having this problem too...every time i try to access this one site the same problem comes up for me aswell...i doubt that its because the website banned my IP because i never did anything wrong and im sure i didnt get banned and because i doubt someone else would go on my pc and purposely get me banned...one of you said that it could be changed via the router setup...how do i access the router setup??? and if i do manage to access it how do i fix this problem???


----------



## neo123 (Dec 26, 2006)

ive also done the Internet options thing and got nothing i just need to know how to access the router thing and what do u mean by "you need to be able to log in with the username and password. then you can change anything. but you do need the password." 

what password???

any help is appreciated thnx!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. If you didn't get your IP banned, perhaps someone else did? 

I'd suggest you contact the site administrator since you say it's only one site


----------



## neo123 (Dec 26, 2006)

thx ill try that and let u know what happens....any idea how i can contact the site person if i cant get on the site tho?? 

anyways ill probably have to do it from a friends house

thnx for your help


----------



## neo123 (Dec 26, 2006)

oh also i think my problem is one of those where the word itself is being blocked because even when i try to look it up elsewhere it wont let me...it seems like whenever i enter that word anywhere (not only in the URL....it even doesnt work when i enter it on a search engine for example google or yahoo) a screen pops up saying "this page cannot be displayed" 

so maybe it isnt my IP being banned since it doesnt work at all???
Has the word itself been blocked by the computer or by someone?? how can i unblock it??

any ideas are appreciated!!
thnx in advance for your help!


----------



## lilyscrossing (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey. The same thing just happened to me. But in my case I am 31 and I have a controlling husband who is a senior software developer for a prominent company and unfortunately he knows everything(well almost) there is to know about computers. He is away on a trip and has admitted to blocking a website so I can't get on my email while he is gone. He did say it has to do with the router and will fix it when he gets back. If he does tell me how, which I doubt, I'll pass it on. I also have the D-Link wireless router.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi lilyscrosing and welcome to TSG. I hope your pink type shows up better for you than it does for me  I'd say in your case, that little hole in the back of the router that says "RESET" will do the trick......


----------



## neo123 (Dec 26, 2006)

if i were to reset the router do you know if it will only reset the blocked websites or if it will mess up the whole computer? I am very illiterate with computers and would not want to mess everything thing up in the process


----------



## flamer700 (Mar 29, 2007)

I think i know how to unblock your website, but i can't say for sure. I'm 13 and my big bro banned this site from me. And i have the same problem as you do. It says "401 blocked by the adminstrator." I currently had a website banned and it is still banned, but i'm figuring it out. This is what you have to do so (so far i know):

1. open windows xp
2. log on and on the user name type in administrator
3.NOTE* you have to know the PASSWORD. It won't work until you have the password!
4. Now this is the part i'm kinda stuck on. 
BUT!!!!!!!! don't worry. My friend is an expert on computers and i'll ask him tommorow. I will reply to your anser really quick so don't worry.


----------



## yankees26an (Mar 27, 2007)

just use a proxy and settle the debate is your ip is blocked

Your status is at the mercy of the webmaster. You can change your IP if you want to go that far, but it wont take long to get you banned again probably lol

to assign new IP

go to your command line

tpye

ipconfig/release

then

ipconfig/renew


----------



## flamer700 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok. But being banned from what? Again, i have the same 401 problem and need help. I can log onto the adminstrator's computer, but now what do i do?? pls someone helpful or has experienced this situation beforte help me. I don't want junk...


----------



## nero61392 (Apr 29, 2007)

okay i have the same problem with the 401 thingy. i got a laptop and my parents set a pass for it, i figured it out and when ever i log into administrater but i can never log bak on to my name. how come? the site thats blocked is. www.runescape.com i need help on how to unblock it. apreciated if any help was givin.tyvm


----------



## nero61392 (Apr 29, 2007)

well i did do this. i went to, www.unblockthis.com and typed in www.runescape.com and it shows the site but when i chose the world i can't fully go on, or it just sends me bak to the "www.unblockthis.com" thats all i know for now.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Perhaps ask your parents  It is possible to block certain sites, key words, etc.


----------



## nero61392 (Apr 29, 2007)

for users that have d link, u should have a wireless that came with the d link. use the wireless and runescape will be unblocked, but it has to be a certain connection. i used the connection with a lot of #s, but then my parents found out that it unblocks runescape so they took it away and destoryed it. they don't alow me to play it, but its just to fun cause i just got to members.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, since it's obvious that your parents are setting restrictions, we aren't able to help you get around them.

I'm going to close this thread, please review the forum rules prior to posting here again.


----------

